
End-to-End Robotic Reinforcement Learning Without Reward Engineering - ChankeyPathak
https://sites.google.com/view/reward-learning-rl/
======
ChankeyPathak
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.07854](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.07854)

